# Fall and Winter



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Liquidambar styraciflua leaves showing their best colors, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Living off the magical memories in Algonquin Provincial Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Algonquin Park Fall foliage in all its splendor, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Ecstasy of colors in Algonquin Provincial Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fall bokeh, Algonquin Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Remembering those glorious days in Algonquin Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Fall splendor in Huntsville, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Cloud Lake, Algonquin Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake of Two Rivers, Algonquin Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Now is the season! by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Fall patchwork in Algonquin Provincial Park, Ontario, Canada by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Salvia Microphylla in bloom enjoying the light of sunset, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Salvia Microphylla in bloom enjoying the light of sunset, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

autumn.... by Agata, on Flickr
Bye-bye Summertime by Patrik S., on Flickr
Love is kind of like when you see a fog in the morning.... by Marjan Rad, on Flickr
Autumn Rider by Jerry Burchfield, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sumac Leaves by CCphotoworks, on Flickr
rote Herbstblätter an der Bergstraße in Kiel - in Explore by Evi Otto, on Flickr
Illuminated autumn path (Explored) by Ole Gjoerup, on Flickr
Lost Treasure - Trésor Perdu by Sébastien Vermande, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow...so beautiful! I loved the theme...
I'm in love with these colors🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have this in Brazil?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

In some cities with a colder climate. But not with that exuberance.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Campos do Jordão - Brazil
Near here🙂


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

My poetic view from there


















Santo Antônio do Pinhal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20181026_110420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20181026_110329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20181026_110324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Herbst im Ilsetal by appeldorn99, on Flickr
Amirosso Grosso by Amirosso Grosso, on Flickr
Autumn splendor by LINDA BATTLE, on Flickr
Sunny Mindset by Reto Togni Pogliorini, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden October - last day of summertime (CEST) / scho wieda Wilparting... by [email protected], on Flickr
Autumn Road (2020) by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr
Forest colours by Jens-Kristian Soendergaard, on Flickr
Colores del otoño by Dani Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2jXmvKe


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jU94JU


__
https://flic.kr/p/QBcgL1


__
https://flic.kr/p/29m49m5


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fall colours by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr
Fall landscape by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/prKFgV


__
https://flic.kr/p/HJLDza


__
https://flic.kr/p/ympAqe


__
https://flic.kr/p/MDJcA2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Those pics are beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Love the last one from the first post today.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2ctYgy3


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jTVFK4


__
https://flic.kr/p/CvQsHu


__
https://flic.kr/p/7a8DpG


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Autumn Lane by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr
autumn colorful ... by Ivan Nikolaichuk, on Flickr
More then real by Peter Hungerford, on Flickr
It’s a fine autumn day by ULTRA Tama, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lumière de novembre by Catherine Reznitchenko, on Flickr
Castañar de El Tiemblo, Spain by fernando arranz, on Flickr
Tree of Golden Bliss by Erwin Buske, on Flickr
One that&#x27;s dressed, one undressed by Kiparisas, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/zYR527


__
https://flic.kr/p/EKbr1A


__
https://flic.kr/p/8nB44f


__
https://flic.kr/p/7awhwD


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Autumn happiness by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr
Road to heaven by Kutub Uddin, on Flickr
Selkefall bei Alexisbad by appeldorn99, on Flickr
Smoky Mountains Autumn by Dariana, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The man in the big forest #explore 11-11-2020 by Marielle de Valk, on Flickr
Autumn leaves by kianon, on Flickr
Jenne Rd Farm by Justin Terveen, on Flickr
Misty November. by Flyingpast, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6865 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6765 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6764 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6962 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6961 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I love these leaves so much🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The first pic is in front of my house, don't remember where I took the second one, must be in the park.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Santo Antônio do Pinhal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it your summer now?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah....start 21 december


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't imagine spending Christmas on the beach.  Its just weird!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

And snowmen made of sand...lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

and using the stand alone fan as Christmas tree. LLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Déa_ said:


> And snowmen made of sand...lol


painted the sand white? Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Tropical paradise...🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> painted the sand white? Lol


Oh, no, they let the natural color...🤣


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My snowman for you, Dea!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😍❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Christmas tree for my wife.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Hahahaahahahhaha


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Better than my photo tree! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to put some small Christmas lights on it before sending to you.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I love Christmas lights, you know...lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211018_140922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211018_140911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211018_140815 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211018_140806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211018_140757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20181026_110324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20181026_110329 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20181026_110420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5231 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5232 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5275 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1448 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6553 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice *autumn* photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3366 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2778 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6157 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6209 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04859 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20201103_083251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20201103_083309 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20201107_164340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20201107_164413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6337 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice autumn photos


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04873 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04900 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04944 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04952 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04989 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04990 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7897 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7898 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211212_104512(0) by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_104023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_104011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_104001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_103633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211212_103642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_103702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_103706 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_103732 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8076 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8083 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Otoñal by Paloma Gail, en Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_11173549615641_20181125_003109429 by 
Liliana Cruz, en Flickr


Volcán Nevado de Toluca #NevadodeToluca by Alejandro Correa, en Flickr

Laguna de la Luna by Serge Saint, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20211212_103740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_104001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_104007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20211212_104011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8385 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8394 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8396 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8398 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_162123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200117_162130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200119_152423 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its that time of the year already

IMG_5984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5938 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5923 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20221006_160727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160555 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20221006_160450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221006_160415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20201030_161249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5902 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20201030_161735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3081 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221031_160927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7798 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9166 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9164 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9141 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20221216_124512 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_123315 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_123217 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_123201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121850 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121820 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121634 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121400 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121327 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121215 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_121205 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20221216_120504 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

